# Help with Head for Pumpkin Monster



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Can anyone suggest how I might support a fairly large paper mache head for a pumpkin monster like this one 

http://skullandbone.robertdbrown.co...f9&sessionid=7f37ed5af269b88b0d927639b4b7b9f9

This is my first year trying paper mache. I made a mache head wrapped around a large balloon but it caved in after I removed the balloon and began cutting holes in it for the eyes and mouth.

I was thinking that perhaps I could make the head a large plastic pumpkin - if only I could find one.

Any suggestions would be appreciated since I've now made all other parts of my pumpkin monster except is head.

I'm new to this forum as of today and am glad to see there are so many other Halloween addicts out there!!!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

You could use some type of cantilever of pvc or wood. Damn that thing is cool. I can see why ya want to build it! Also those strands hanging down could be used for support


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

what about a cauldron as a base? thats's what I'm gonna use for mypumkin rot scarecrow this year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum, I would use a cravable pumpkin you can get them at Micheal's or Hobby Lobby you can also get them here.

 Zimmerman"s

You Do Have a cool prop in Progress ,if you mix a little palster of paris with your paper mache's and let it dry good .you could try the balloon again. But let it dry for a whole day or two. Before you try and crave it out.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Using a cauldron or carvable pumpkin should work. Michael's does not currently carry carvable pumpkins, and we don't have a Hobby Lobby in California.

Blinky - it's hard to tell what the pumpkins on Zimmermans are made out of. Are you sure they are carvable?

Thanks folks for your suggestions!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

I am pretty sure they are, here is their 1-800-267-5689 ph number you can call and find out about the ones that interest you.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Michael's has just stocked their carvable foam pumpkins, which I'm using for this pumpkin monster: http://skullandbone.robertdbrown.co...f9&sessionid=7f37ed5af269b88b0d927639b4b7b9f9

My pumpkin monster will finally have a head!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Mar 7, 2007)

Wire fabric or chicken-wire type stuff should work too. Good choice of inspiration. I love skullandbones work. Keep us up to date


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

One of the things I learned early on about papermache-ing over balloons is that it takes torturous amounts of time if you want it heavy duty.

Layer layer glue glue.. DRY ...... DRY...

It DOES work in the long run though. Thick walls, carvable and still light weight enough to prop up or support easily !

Michael's is great for the carvable Funkins!


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Gothic Nightmare - 

Thanks for the suggestion. 

This is my first year working with mache, and I attempted to make a pumpkin head with paper towels and white glue over a very large balloon. While it was fun to start, it became tedious to get enough layers for adequate strength. As Boo says above layer layer, glue glue, dry dry... 

To top it off, I carved it then decided to add more layers for strength - when I went to check on it the next morning the whole head had collapsed. 

Lesson learned -- chicken wire would have been a good support base to start with, or someone above suggested mixing in plaster of paris. 

Since I'm working on too many projects at the moment, I decided to splurge for the Michael's pre-fab pumpkin! I am using mache for other projects, so haven't given up on it.


----------



## djm902 (Nov 30, 2006)

i just got mine from michels check your paper for the 40% off coupon it knocks it down to like $10 
the pumpkin carves great i will have t link some pics tommorrow


----------



## Death Master (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm making the same Prop but mine is animatronic. I think Rob from Skull and Bone used a Funkin, thats what I'm going to use.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Death Master - I'd never heard of a funkin, but looked it up and found these online: http://www.funkins.com/all_items.php . These look similar to what they are selling at Michael's. 

Looking forward to seeing your animatronic version of the pumpkin monster!


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

So, I'm finally close to finishing my pumpkinhead. I just need to attach a larger stem, and of course, complete the rest of the pumpkin monster which is in progress. Many thanks to all for their helpful suggestions on this head.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

wow, that's really neat and unique! cool spin on the pumpkin head with the tendril like vines(?)! i like the shape of the eyes too!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

That looks AWESOME!

As far as future stuff that needs a base, you could use those plastic planters or hose holders that garden centers of stores have.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

A little how to if anyone needs it.

http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/scarecrow/grumble/index.htm


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I did one a few years ago that we still use. It's not papier mache, I used "Great Stuff", an expanding foam used for sealing cracks and windows and such. For the armature I used an inflated Beach Ball. It's held up really well.


----------



## SpookyBlue (Apr 22, 2005)

*Wow*

That is one mean looking pumpkin. What kind of paints are you using? For the stem, you could rope together lots of newspaper or paper towel and then "skin" it. Are you planning on lighting it from the inside? It's very cool.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

SpookyBlue - Many thanks for the compliments. 

I'm using acrylic paints, which I haven't used since I was a kid. 

I've been working on a stem, but am not sure I'm totally satisfied with it. I wadded up paper towels and covered them with paper mache. Perhaps if I "skin" it as you suggest it might help it look a little more natural. I may just have to try that.

I would like to light it from inside, but am not sure what type of lighting to use. I don't think an LED would work, because the beam is too narrow. Any other suggestions for a small bright light would be welcome.

Lastly, I put the pumpkin head on my PVC/mache armature today for the first time and notice the head is a bit too small in proportion to the armature. I'm not sure exactly how to fix that, other than go back to Michael's and look for a larger size head and then start all over it on it. Then I'd also have to decide what to do with the existing smaller head I've finished. I'll post some pictures later and let the forum decide whether the head is just too small for the body.


----------



## SpookyBlue (Apr 22, 2005)

Tavaruas said:


> SpookyBlue - Many thanks for the compliments.
> I'm using acrylic paints, which I haven't used since I was a kid.


Cool. Do you thin them out with anything?



Tavaruas said:


> I would like to light it from inside, but am not sure what type of lighting to use. I don't think an LED would work, because the beam is too narrow. Any other suggestions for a small bright light would be welcome.


I've used 25W bulbs in larger pumpkins, but if that's too big, then maybe one of those little Christmas bulbs like you see in a window candle. You can buy a socket and switch for around $5.00 (C7 or C9 size) that works well for lighting up those plastic pumpkin cat lamps. I bet that would be a good size for yours.



Tavaruas said:


> Lastly, I put the pumpkin head on my PVC/mache armature today for the first time and notice the head is a bit too small in proportion to the armature. I'm not sure exactly how to fix that, other than go back to Michael's and look for a larger size head and then start all over it on it. Then I'd also have to decide what to do with the existing smaller head I've finished. I'll post some pictures later and let the forum decide whether the head is just too small for the body.


Ouch. That's tough. If the head is too small, then you can definitely build it up. The problem is that your guy's head looks really good right now and I would hate to see all that work go to waste. Maybe you could save the head and build a new larger one. Chicken wire is a good medium to build on if you can't find another pumpkin that's large enough.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Spookyblue -

I first dabbed on bits of toilet paper and glue mache in a few places on the pumpkin to give the skin some texture. Then I painted the entire pumpkin orange with a little black mixed in. I thinned the acyrlic with water. I then painted the bumps I created with the toilet paper and mache with green and black. Very simple. I've never done this before but it seemed to work. 

The little Christmas bulb should work well. Can I run it off of a 9volt battery, and if so do I need to wire in a resistor?

I'm still pondering what do about the head to body size issue. I'll have to think about that one. 

I built TWO left hands with PVC and mache by accident, so first I'm fixing that by building a right hand. Duh! Hmm...what do with a spare left hand?


----------



## SpookyBlue (Apr 22, 2005)

Tavaruas said:


> I first dabbed on bits of toilet paper and glue mache in a few places on the pumpkin to give the skin some texture. Then I painted the entire pumpkin orange with a little black mixed in. I thinned the acyrlic with water. I then painted the bumps I created with the toilet paper and mache with green and black. Very simple. I've never done this before but it seemed to work.


Cool. I like the dab method too. The acrylic paints seem a lot richer than the latex that I've been using. I think I'll add some to the arsenal this year.



Tavaruas said:


> The little Christmas bulb should work well. Can I run it off of a 9volt battery, and if so do I need to wire in a resistor?


Well, that depends on the type of bulb you use (I think). I was thinking of the kind that you plug in to a wall socket. Of course, that means running extension cords and all that.



Tavaruas said:


> I built TWO left hands with PVC and mache by accident, so first I'm fixing that by building a right hand. Duh! Hmm...what do with a spare left hand?


Hee hee...been there.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a huge pumpkin heads I'v made. Not as good as the one your into. Deppending on the weight, pvc pipe works well and if you want to hang them fishing line does to. My guys weigh about 13 lbs. each. They hand from rafters with fishing line it hasent let me down yet.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Halloweenking - I'd love to see pictures of your pumpkin heads. As for the weight, 13 lbs is way too heavy for my armature which is already strained to hold up the torso, arms and lightweight head. I'd still like to see your pics, however.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Sure thing. I'll be digging them out. I diden't realize you had a full body. Can't wait to see yours. Have you tired cvp pipes?


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Here are some new pictures of my pumpkin monster which I'm continuing to work on. He needs some feet, paint touch up, a light in the head, some vines to be attached...etc.

Most problematic is that I think his head is probably too small for his body. WHAT DO YOU FOLKS THINK? I could easily get another larger funkin at Michael's and start over on the head. 

Any other suggestions?

Many thanks!


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

I think it looks cool. I guess it would be up to the one making it but the head look good. Now you got me thinking of making one. Just one question. Doing this kind of stuff like we all do. How do you keep your garage so clean? LOL
I don't know if anyone has said this but for the light in the head i was thinking of using one of those disks with the 3 color changing lights that you put in your carved pumkins. The ones i have run off 3 AAA bat and last for hours. 
Just a idea . 
Great work !!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Tavaruas said:


> WHAT DO YOU FOLKS THINK?
> Many thanks!


I think it's bad-A$$ the way it is! I love it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

That's a great piece!!
I'll be waiting to see what this looks like in your display with lighting!!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

take some more pics if you can with the WHOLE monster in frame. the front view does look like it might be a lil small. the proportions look good for any other creature, but for some reason pumpkin monsters need big heads =) but i don't think it's too big of an issue. it looks GREAT as is. he has some serious attitude!


----------



## SpookyBlue (Apr 22, 2005)

Holy cow, that's awesome! I love it. I like all the hanging things under his head. Like a jelly fish, but for scooping up kids who stray too close. And the horns on his legs are a nice touch. You've definitely made something unique and horrible. Good job!

Wait...what's its name? He has to have a name.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

I think the proportions are perfect. At night, the lights inside will draw attention to the head anyway...not that it needs it. That is awesome, awesome, awesome.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

That is awesome. Great...now I want to make one of those, too! My list is getting longer as the time is getting shorter.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Many thanks for the kind words. I'm still pondering whether the head is in proportion to the body, and to play it safe used my 40% off coupon to pick up a larger funkin at Michaels. When I finish the larger head, I'll repost to see if you folks prefer it over the smaller one.

Warpaint, as for my "clean" garage, it's an illusion. To snap the photos I moved the prop to the other side of the garage, which per the Mrs. is "off limits" to creative ingenuity. The other side off the garage not shown in the photos is a disaster!


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

I have used the chicken wire base with the paper mache, very effective if you have patience......It definatley takes time to dry! The pumpkin monster is so awesome, and scary. I love it!


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

I decided that the pumpkin monster head was a bit too small in proportion to the body, so I made another larger head. Now I have two pumpkin monster heads.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I could make with the other smaller head, or how I might use it? The smaller head is on the one on the right in the photo.


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Man I love the look of that pumkin. I plan on doing somthing like that this year. if i can find the time to work on it. great job !!! I would use the small one for a smaller version . That way you will have two. I plan to have 3 .


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

warpaint said:


> I would use the small one for a smaller version . That way you will have two.


Thanks for the kind words. It did occur to me that I could make a second pumpkin monster, but it's proven much more time consuming than I ever imagined. The head is easy, but making all of the other body parts out of PVC, foam, duct tape, and mache has taken forever. In fact, I spent the entire day just working on his feet today. I have too many other projects to complete before Oct. 31 to start another one unfortunately.

Any other ideas on how I might use the smaller head?


----------



## AuntBite (Sep 18, 2006)

My first thought was a monster fight. Put the sm.head in the standing one's hand/hands as if he just decapited another monster. If you have time throw together the losers body (maybe just the parts of as if torn to pieces) and lay down in front of the winner.

Or turn around sm.head to show the backside, as if the monster is holding the bottom half of his own head.

Now I'm thinking you may not want to do either of the above the first year or two though. Am thinking long term here and how you might need/want to spruce him up later on. Your prop is great as is with more than enough shock value to last for several years.

Back to what to do w/smaller head. Use it as a static peeker. Like from behind a tombstone or something. Just show it from the eyes up so you won't see it's similer to you big monsters head. Maybe make a pile of leaves and sticks and place the head on top again just showing from eyes up.

I don't know what other kinda stuff you have but look and see if you already have something in which you could incorprate the smaller head.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

use it as a mask! make a monster costume and wear the smaller one as a mask. they see the static prop, then all of a sudden they are being attacked by a REAL moving monster!

just an idea =D 

have any pics of the new head on the monster body yet? i LOVE the eyes and the paint job on BOTH!!!


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Great ideas on how to use the smaller pumpkin head...keep em coming.

Batfly - Thanks for the compliments. As soon as I finish the feet, I'm planning to re-assemble the pumpkin monster with the larger head and put on the finishing touches...some vines and leaves wrapped around certain body parts. I'll post some pictures then. I have to keep him unassembled because he takes up too much space in the garage, and I need to keep him top secret until October.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Finally...he's just about done...feet, a new larger head, and some finishing touches.

Does anyone have some suggestions on what I could use to seal him that will be clear but provide good weather resistance. I heard some type of marine sealer works well or maybe Shellac?


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

THAT IS AWESOME !!!!!!!

i love it. the new head really did it! and if i didn't know any better, i'd never guess you used pvc as the frame. 

you are gonna traumatize some poor lil TOTs!


and tell those skeletons to stop trying to steal the limelight! i think one is mocking mr pumpkin monster about his head swap.


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

Awesome,wasn't going to do anything this year but I think I changed my mind


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

man That is so great!!!!!!!!! I don't know if i want to post mine next to yours. 
Great work. And i got to say again . Did you just move into that house. Cause the only time my garage was that clean was when i moved in. LOL
again Great job!


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

That is so awesome and warpaint is right, what a clean garage you have!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

That is one fabulous creature! And dare I say, quite beautiful!

Awesome job. 

I'm considering doing a "Sleepy Halloween" pumpkin scarecrow, but using it inside during my party. I'll need to simplify the idea a LOT, though!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

That is awesome Tavaruas. I know what you can do with the second head, send it to me!


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks guys for the compliments. The Pumpkin Monster was great fun to make, but I'm glad he's done so I can move on to a few other projects I'd like to get finished before October.



buckaneerbabe said:


> That is awesome Tavaruas. I know what you can do with the second head, send it to me!


 Thanks. Buckaneerbabe...if I sent you the smaller head, I'd deprive you of the fun of making one!!!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

WOW! I missed the end of this thread. Excellent work Tavaruas.


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

Well I went and made one also!! Had to rush it though,I am running out of time (and money)Thanks Tavaruas,For the idea or chore (LoL) to build something else ! I will work on the head next year but for now it seems ok.Looks better in the night.I put it on my Photobucket page. http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n11/haksaw44/


----------

